# Onboard backlapping



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Is buying a mower with onboard backlapping worth it? I assume you can just throw some compound on, hit a button, and it will do the work?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> Is buying a mower with onboard backlapping worth it? I assume you can just throw some compound on, hit a button, and it will do the work?


My 220E has it, but I haven't used it yet. It will be convenient. You basically just flip a switch, start the engine, and engage the reel. It spins backwards at the recommended RPM. Definitely a plus, but not sure if I would limit my search to only mowers that have that feature. It is a bigger benefit to a golf course that has a fleet of mowers that need frequent ************.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't think so. I use a 1/2" socket adapter and a hand drill. It works just fine on my Toro.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

You'll still need to make adjustment to the reel/bedknife clearance, but it's handy. I wouldn't buy a mow just for that feature, I normally backlap 2 times a year.

I think SG311 has never blacklapped, and it's still cutting nicely!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I don't think so. I use a 1/2" socket adapter and a hand drill. It works just fine on my Toro.


Is this procedure written somewhere on this forum? 
Your mower which I think is the same as mine. This would be useful to me.

I usually have mine ground by a guy. Would like to learn to backlap.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm just a simpleton when it comes to backlapping. I think it's easy enough for you to be able to do without needing to outsource it.

After I lean the GM1000 up and back, I stick the drill and the attachment into the socket on the mower's right side.

Then I just paint the lapping compound onto the spinning reel with a paint brush. I use a battery operated DeWalt drill, and it just so happens to fit between the ground and the socket height on the mower. It's easy enough to run the drill with my left hand and paint with my right hand. I'm on a trip or I'd show some pictures. I hope this helps!

For compound, I use some extra that a buddy sent me from his batch from R&R. 120 grit then 180 grit.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

A simpleton does not fly a 747. Nice try.

Do you have to remove the belt?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

No belt removal. Just make sure the reel drive isn't engaged.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

https://youtu.be/KlQUuPQLFAI


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I usually have mine ground by a guy. Would like to learn to backlap.


Does he spin-only or spin-relief grind? I don't think backlapping works as well/is advised on a spin-only reel grind.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > I usually have mine ground by a guy. Would like to learn to backlap.
> ...


Not sure. I don't actually know his name after 2 years knowing him as you can see below. I'm bad I know. 
This is what he said


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Makes sense... so like the interviews at the beginning of that video - everyone has a different philosophy with regard to grinding.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I prefer a relief grind and I believe that Baroness even recommends it when grinding the reel.


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> Is buying a mower with onboard backlapping worth it?


Now having done both types, Mclane without and JD with, it's a lot easier to have it on there. Not a necessity by any means but so much quicker. Would I buy a mower strictly due to the fact it has it, not by any means, but if you can get one with it and it suits your needs you won't be disappointed.



> I assume you can just throw some compound on, hit a button, and it will do the work?


Yep! Mine (and Ware's) you fire it up, hit the reverse reel switch and put the parking brake on to start the magic.


----------

